# Tuesday and Wednesday's Mirror - positive stories



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Dunno why, but the Mirror is showing an interest in IVF stories.  Yesterday they ran a story about two gay men and their children via deivf and surrogacy and today there is a nice story about a lady with eight children expecting twins via deivf.  Both I feel were ok and quite objective, not sensationalist but matter of fact.  I felt that both stories may even inform the public at large who are mostly unaware about tx and who may subsequently be inspired by these people.
What did everyone else think?


Jane


----------

